# Just dove in to G with Bachmann's V&T set



## on30gn15 (May 23, 2009)

Hey Y'all;

Writing from the mid-Missouri burg of Boonville, along the Missouri River. And right along the Katy Trail - on the old Missouri-Kansas-Texas roadbed for those who don't know.
MKT was absorbed by UP sometime around 1982 to 1987, not real sure.

Just got Bachmann's Big Hauler "Silverado" set which features a 4-6-0 done up as Virginia and Truckee's #26 with 2 passenger cars.
Pretty train







Admittedly, as a long-time fan of V&T I realize the model looks somewhat un-like actual #26, but, who cares









Living in a 2nd floor apartment I've no garden, oh well, I want the train.

Am making a few detail changes to loco and have dismantled coach and combine to do some detail painting on them.
Have actually removed smoke unit as with allergies and asthma in the house it will not be used - did run it once though.

Looking for some parts or ideas on how to make working class lights for loco and markers for observation car.
Any ideas


----------



## Robbie Hanson (Jan 4, 2008)

*RE: Just dove in to G with Bachmann's V&T set*

I believe there was an article in Garden Railways a LOOOONG time back that suggested using an AM radio, hooked to the marker lights instead of the speaker, that gave a very realistic oil lamp flicker. 

Ozark Miniatures(also in Missouri, surprise!) has castings for marker lights if you want to purchase them. http://ozarkminiatures.com. Just search for marker at the top and it'll pop up quite a few nice looking castings. You'll have to add lights/wiring yourself, but that's relatively easy. 

Good luck--the 4-6-0s aren't the most reliable things on the planet, but if you take care of it and aren't running it in hot weather outside it may last for a pretty long time.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

*RE: Just dove in to G with Bachmann's V&T set*









Ozark Miniature's classification lamps adorn the front of this loco. I used the LEDs from a string of Christmas lights I picked up after the holidays on clearance ($4 for a 50-light strand!) I used a 2.2K ohm resistor in series with the LED to keep things from going poof, and the effect is very nice. The lamps as shipped from Ozark have faceted jewels like you'd find in a craft store for lenses. You can sand the silver back off of those and use them if you'd like. These lenses are the very tips of the plastic globes that were on the light strand I bought. 

Later, 

K


----------



## billsharron (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: Just dove in to G with Bachmann's V&T set*

Welcome to large scale!! I am sure you will have many hours of fun in this hobby! One time I had just an 18 inch wide shelf with two tracks and two switches forming a crossover in the middle. It was only 10 feet long, but I could do some "switching"!! And you will always be inspired by Kevin's work!!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Just dove in to G with Bachmann's V&T set*

Congratulations on your train! 

I started out in a second floor apartment. 

http://gold.mylargescale.com/torby/


----------



## on30gn15 (May 23, 2009)

*RE: Just dove in to G with Bachmann's V&T set*

Thanks guys! 
Went digging around in here last night and came across a thread on smokebox shortening, something wanted to do since a woodburner wouldn't usually have a two-course smokebox. Found threads mentioning roofing material - one for period cabs, one for period passenger cars. 
Have already removed and filled in cab roof hatch as this loco, to me, looked like it would look better without it. 

It would appear whoever glued in car window glazing did _not_ have people like me in mind as their primary target market! 
But I have prevailed  
There's quite a bit more green trim on actual V&T cars in that paint scheme, so . . . 

--> saw in current Garden Railways magazine an ad for Hartland Locomotive Works which shows a little Mack 4-wheel diesel and a, yes, I"ll say it, "cute" old-timer 4-4-0. 
So, after I get another Silverado set for Kathy, my wife, may just have to acquire one of these: "09561 Virginia & Truckee - Maroon - Reno * $473.95 " 
Their little "Sparky" electric switcher and the Birney trolley are starting to work on me. 
Yeah, done this before, have all these dreams about _'what about getting . . .'_ while fully enjoying the one I do have: that is part of the fun of the whole. 

I am, and now Kathy wants to, building some Indoor G-scale buildings out of cardboard boxes, cardstock, and balsa wood. Some for my little Gn15 line and some just because. Here's where somw pics are: http://www.flickr.com/photos/dwm440/sets/72157617471411439/ and http://www.flickr.com/photos/dwm440/sets/72157618284446426/ 

later, 
Forrest


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Just dove in to G with Bachmann's V&T set*

I'm curious what your using for a track plan, I designed several small indoor layouts and am always intersted in how others approach small layout design. 









Heres a small tabletop layout for a small room, even has an On30 (Gn15) loop


----------



## on30gn15 (May 23, 2009)

Posted By vsmith on 05/24/2009 10:20 AM
I'm curious what your using for a track plan, 

So am I!

I designed several small indoor layouts and am always intersted in how others approach small layout design. 

As of yet, haven't approached it at all beyond most likely being something lending itself to temporary assembly.

Heres a small tabletop layout for a small room, even has an On30 (Gn15) loop








That looks nice.

My permanent layout is shaping up as Gn15 shelf style, this flavor of G being 1:24, with regular G size appearing somewhere as a cameo to show how small the n15 gauge stuff is. Might even tuck in a piece of O-gauge track and call that Gn30.


----------

